# combing the face of a puppy



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, so someone please remind me how to comb the face of a squirmy puppy. I have obviously forgotten. Lilly wants no part of it. Thank you!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hold the hair on the chin and brush/comb. That's what I do with Gigi and I have seen show dog people do this too. It won't hurt them.

Edit: This is just how I personally do it and I use a small comb/brush, most of the time I use my ratail comb.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 14 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851047


> Hold the hair on the chin and brush/comb. That's what I do with Gigi and I have seen show dog people do this too. It won't hurt them.[/B]


Ooohhh, great tip! I'll have to try this. Casanova is pretty cooperative, but tries to help too much sometimes...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a video of Pat Keen-Fernandez, a proffessional, grooming her show malt's face: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0mRZgPSW1k


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

The first time I combed Lexi's face she screamed like someone was really trying to hurt her :shocked: I just keep combing her face hair like 4 to 5 times a day so that she gets used to it. I usually hold the top of her head with one hand to keep her still and then comb with the other hand. She's getting much better with it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't advise holding by the hair under the chin unless you are an experienced groomer.
As you can see in that video she uses a brush. Many of us use Madan brushes which are not
meant to be used like that and could seriously scratch an eye. That dog is pulling against her. 

I suggest teaching your pup by giving little tiny tidbits of special treats and getting her to lay
her head flat on the table or your knee while you gently make the motions of combing/
brushing her hair on the face and head. At your pup's age her mustache is short and
can easily be combed doing this. Persistence and patience will show her you are not going
to harm her.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I use a tiny flea comb for the small facial area and simply hold under Pepper's chin to keep her facing up at me. She is used to being groomed as I have been doing this since I brought her home at 13 weeks. Just be consistent as mentioned earlier and she will get used to any or all regular procedures.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, that video... the Malt doesn't look happy at all. Seems like he needs a little break from time to time.. all that continuous hot air, etc. It just doesn't look like a pleasant experience at all. And like Brit says.... I am surprised to see the brush over the eyes like that. I am waaaaaaay more gentle with mine than that. I use a small mustache comb on the face and top of the head. I only brush them when dry though... the groomer washes and dries them but maybe I am overreacting but that little Malt just seems to be handled so roughly.

Claire must have been taught to lay her head down ... or maybe she just does it naturally.... but I was amazed the first time I was grooming her that she seemed to know the positions and she puts her head on the table but the rest of her body is sort of still up ... 

Fach, I try to make it a pleasant experience. They still would rather be doing something else!! LOL... for Catcher ... he loooooves a massage and he knows the word so after each brush out I ask him if he wants a massage and I rub his body and head and over his eyes .. I have to practically drag him off the table .. he is in heaven!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would suggest using tiny pieces of treats as a distraction, and only do 1-2 comb swipes per side per session. If you do this 5 times a day, she will tolerate it much better probably after only a few days. I don't recommend holding the hair under the chin -- it only works if the dog isn't trying to jerk away, it doesn't keep them from jerking away. I think holding the chin hair only keeps the dog from casually turning its head, not one trying to get away from grooming. I tried it one time on London when she was younger and it did not work -- it just pulls their hair.

She will tolerate the grooming soon enough, hang in there!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, we will keep working at it. I had forgotten how difficult combing a puppy can be. Dixie is pretty cooperative. I'm sure she was a wild one in the beginning too. We have nothing but time ahead of us


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon likes getting groomed while lying down on his back on my legs. It's quite funny but he can lie there for hours. I'd comb his face, brush his belly and legs, even trim his hair on the belly and paws, and trim his nails this way. I even do his top knot while he's lying down too. Sometimes he dozes off.  Raine would lie down on the folded towel. I tried teaching her from when she was little--she was more of a girlie girl and didn't fuss. Somehow I couldn't get Napoleon to sit still if I have to do something around his face and head so I have to do it upside down with him. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 14 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851069


> Oh, gosh, that video... the Malt doesn't look happy at all. Seems like he needs a little break from time to time.. all that continuous hot air, etc. It just doesn't look like a pleasant experience at all. And like Brit says.... I am surprised to see the brush over the eyes like that. I am waaaaaaay more gentle with mine than that. I use a small mustache comb on the face and top of the head. I only brush them when dry though... the groomer washes and dries them but maybe I am overreacting but that little Malt just seems to be handled so roughly.
> 
> Claire must have been taught to lay her head down ... or maybe she just does it naturally.... but I was amazed the first time I was grooming her that she seemed to know the positions and she puts her head on the table but the rest of her body is sort of still up ...
> 
> Fach, I try to make it a pleasant experience. They still would rather be doing something else!! LOL... for Catcher ... he loooooves a massage and he knows the word so after each brush out I ask him if he wants a massage and I rub his body and head and over his eyes .. I have to practically drag him off the table .. he is in heaven![/B]


To be clear here - this is an educational video posted for general show grooming, not every day for the pet puppy and/or pet owner. Matthew was an old pro at being blow dried, and honestly, none of my dogs are very thrilled at having their faces dried and act this way or worse. (usually worse, LOL) I know I'm appreciative of these types of videos and hope that breeders like Pat Keen continue to post them (even if they may seem too extreme for maltese lovers who don't have to blow dry multiple dogs back to back). the only time I blow dry the face like that is getting ready for a show, and I sure I wouldn't try it with a young pup. 

For my young pups, I grab the chin hair and use a face comb and give treats afterwards. I also train them to lay down on the table when the topknot pillow is place around their necks. And some puppies are just better about it than others!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851241


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 14 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851069





> Oh, gosh, that video... the Malt doesn't look happy at all. Seems like he needs a little break from time to time.. all that continuous hot air, etc. It just doesn't look like a pleasant experience at all. And like Brit says.... I am surprised to see the brush over the eyes like that. I am waaaaaaay more gentle with mine than that. I use a small mustache comb on the face and top of the head. I only brush them when dry though... the groomer washes and dries them but maybe I am overreacting but that little Malt just seems to be handled so roughly.
> 
> Claire must have been taught to lay her head down ... or maybe she just does it naturally.... but I was amazed the first time I was grooming her that she seemed to know the positions and she puts her head on the table but the rest of her body is sort of still up ...
> 
> Fach, I try to make it a pleasant experience. They still would rather be doing something else!! LOL... for Catcher ... he loooooves a massage and he knows the word so after each brush out I ask him if he wants a massage and I rub his body and head and over his eyes .. I have to practically drag him off the table .. he is in heaven![/B]


To be clear here - this is an educational video posted for general show grooming, not every day for the pet puppy and/or pet owner. Matthew was an old pro at being blow dried, and *honestly, none of my dogs are very thrilled at having their faces dried and act this way or worse. (usually worse, LOL)* I know I'm appreciative of these types of videos and hope that breeders like Pat Keen continue to post them (even if they may seem too extreme for maltese lovers who don't have to blow dry multiple dogs back to back). the only time I blow dry the face like that is getting ready for a show, and I sure I wouldn't try it with a young pup. 

For my young pups, I grab the chin hair and use a face comb and give treats afterwards. I also train them to lay down on the table when the topknot pillow is place around their necks. And some puppies are just better about it than others!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: The only time Gigi won't come to me is when I have the blow dryer in my hands! But she tolerates it! After about an hour of bath+blow dry, we're pretty tired of each other, but almost an hour left of blow drying left to go! I just tell her that I'm not having anymore fun than she is! LOL


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 14 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851241


> For my young pups, I grab the chin hair and use a face comb and give treats afterwards. I also train them to lay down on the table when the topknot pillow is place around their necks. And some puppies are just better about it than others![/B]



That is how I do it for my ol' gals 4 years and 6 years, too.  I just use the blower and my small 006 buttercomb. I just am to afraid to use a pin brush around their little faces. I just don't feel I personally have enough control of where it is going...even my tiniest pocket 20 mm wonder brush seems too much for the face area. I even have to be extra careful with my buttercomb though. There is one side that is so fine that you can catch whiskers if not careful. :shocked:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh, I usually keep quiet on things like this ... but, that video upset me. I read some of the comments for that You Tube video, and a lot of people thought she was too rough. I feel bad for that precious fluff. The poor fluff baby did not look happy at all. And, the same in the ring. He didn't look as though he was enjoying himself.  

We do everything possible to make Snowball's bath and drying experience pleasant. And, he enjoys it. When I dry the hair on Snowball's face, I gently place my hand under his chin. I would never pull his hair! I love him too much. How can anybody say it doesn't hurt our fluffs to pull the hair under the chin? I'd like to hear the dogs speak on that one ... not us.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 15 2009, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851248


> We do everything possible to make Snowball's bath and drying experience pleasant. And, he enjoys it. When I dry the hair on Snowball's face, I gently place my hand under his chin. I would never pull his hair! I love him too much. How can anybody say it doesn't hurt our fluffs to pull the hair under the chin? I'd like to hear the dogs speak on that one ... not us.[/B]


You don't pull the hair on the chin, you place it on there. If they're pulling away from you then that's not anybody's fault, I would think. He's hurting himself then. LOL I would love to make Gigi's bath time+one hour drying pleasureable, but it's not for either of us unfortunately. We're so over each other by then. 
I could only imagine doing this with multiple malts.... this would be me: :smpullhair: :faint:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 14 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851244


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 15 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851241





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 14 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851069





> Oh, gosh, that video... the Malt doesn't look happy at all. Seems like he needs a little break from time to time.. all that continuous hot air, etc. It just doesn't look like a pleasant experience at all. And like Brit says.... I am surprised to see the brush over the eyes like that. I am waaaaaaay more gentle with mine than that. I use a small mustache comb on the face and top of the head. I only brush them when dry though... the groomer washes and dries them but maybe I am overreacting but that little Malt just seems to be handled so roughly.
> 
> Claire must have been taught to lay her head down ... or maybe she just does it naturally.... but I was amazed the first time I was grooming her that she seemed to know the positions and she puts her head on the table but the rest of her body is sort of still up ...
> 
> Fach, I try to make it a pleasant experience. They still would rather be doing something else!! LOL... for Catcher ... he loooooves a massage and he knows the word so after each brush out I ask him if he wants a massage and I rub his body and head and over his eyes .. I have to practically drag him off the table .. he is in heaven![/B]


To be clear here - this is an educational video posted for general show grooming, not every day for the pet puppy and/or pet owner. Matthew was an old pro at being blow dried, and *honestly, none of my dogs are very thrilled at having their faces dried and act this way or worse. (usually worse, LOL)* I know I'm appreciative of these types of videos and hope that breeders like Pat Keen continue to post them (even if they may seem too extreme for maltese lovers who don't have to blow dry multiple dogs back to back). the only time I blow dry the face like that is getting ready for a show, and I sure I wouldn't try it with a young pup. 

For my young pups, I grab the chin hair and use a face comb and give treats afterwards. I also train them to lay down on the table when the topknot pillow is place around their necks. And some puppies are just better about it than others!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: The only time Gigi won't come to me is when I have the blow dryer in my hands! But she tolerates it! After about an hour of bath+blow dry, we're pretty tired of each other, but almost an hour left of blow drying left to go! I just tell her that I'm not having anymore fun than she is! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is so true. I figure they get a break after we are done, LOL. Just last night i had to bathe and blow dry two dogs for a show today - and even just after those two dogs, I just wanted to get it done so they (and I) could relax. It's a necessary evil, I'm afraid. :smheat:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with using lots of treats while you're teaching them to behave while grooming. Don't use something that he has to stop, chew for a while, etc., use something that gives a very small, immediate treat. Like cheerios. I used to use those a lot.

I groom Ollie's face a few different ways--day to day I put him up on the dryer or the grooming table and hold his beard/chin hair. If you get a gentle, firm hold of it, not just a few hairs, they learn not to pull against you. When I'm maneuvering a comb so close to his eyes this is the way I keep him steady.

When he's just come out of the bath I wrap him in a towel like a burrito with his head sticking out and lay him on my lap. He loves this and will often doze off. Since he's so relaxed this is when I groom around his eyes using little safety scissors, etc.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851753


> I agree with using lots of treats while you're teaching them to behave while grooming. Don't use something that he has to stop, chew for a while, etc., use something that gives a very small, immediate treat. Like cheerios. I used to use those a lot.
> 
> I groom Ollie's face a few different ways--day to day I put him up on the dryer or the grooming table and hold his beard/chin hair. If you get a gentle, firm hold of it, not just a few hairs, they learn not to pull against you. When I'm maneuvering a comb so close to his eyes this is the way I keep him steady.
> 
> When he's just come out of the bath I wrap him in a towel like a burrito with his head sticking out and lay him on my lap. He loves this and will often doze off. Since he's so relaxed this is when I groom around his eyes using little safety scissors, etc.[/B]


Cherrios sounds like a great idea! Well, as long as they aren't Honey Nut Cheerios.  (I don't know if you saw my thread today ... LOL)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851782


> QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851753





> I agree with using lots of treats while you're teaching them to behave while grooming. Don't use something that he has to stop, chew for a while, etc., use something that gives a very small, immediate treat. Like cheerios. I used to use those a lot.
> 
> I groom Ollie's face a few different ways--day to day I put him up on the dryer or the grooming table and hold his beard/chin hair. If you get a gentle, firm hold of it, not just a few hairs, they learn not to pull against you. When I'm maneuvering a comb so close to his eyes this is the way I keep him steady.
> 
> When he's just come out of the bath I wrap him in a towel like a burrito with his head sticking out and lay him on my lap. He loves this and will often doze off. Since he's so relaxed this is when I groom around his eyes using little safety scissors, etc.[/B]


Cherrios sounds like a great idea! Well, as long as they aren't Honey Nut Cheerios.  (I don't know if you saw my thread today ... LOL)
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I saw it, I saw it!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 16 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851835


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 16 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851782





> QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 16 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851753





> I agree with using lots of treats while you're teaching them to behave while grooming. Don't use something that he has to stop, chew for a while, etc., use something that gives a very small, immediate treat. Like cheerios. I used to use those a lot.
> 
> I groom Ollie's face a few different ways--day to day I put him up on the dryer or the grooming table and hold his beard/chin hair. If you get a gentle, firm hold of it, not just a few hairs, they learn not to pull against you. When I'm maneuvering a comb so close to his eyes this is the way I keep him steady.
> 
> When he's just come out of the bath I wrap him in a towel like a burrito with his head sticking out and lay him on my lap. He loves this and will often doze off. Since he's so relaxed this is when I groom around his eyes using little safety scissors, etc.[/B]


Cherrios sounds like a great idea! Well, as long as they aren't Honey Nut Cheerios.  (I don't know if you saw my thread today ... LOL)
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I saw it, I saw it!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm going to look!


----------

